# vet visit



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello. Well I took Em in at 3:00pm today. She shed enough 'nervous' hair to fill a box! All over me too. The vet found she had lost a pound in 6 months. She needs a dental, but there is not $$ for that at this point. Vet estimated $500 to have it done there!!! I did have a blood panel done, and I will get that result tomorrow. The heart murmur is now a grade 3, up from a grade 2. Symptoms are not worse. She let me pay the bill off. I paid 62.00 (HAD A 12. CREDIT) and have 80. to pay off. Not bad. The vet said she is holding her own and didn't prescribe any meds. She also gave me a vet clinic that does low cost dental work. Did not think that Emmie would be 'eligible' because of the heart murmur.? I'll find out what the blood work shows and then call them.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I feel you on the shedding thing from a nervous breakdown. Last time Jr went he had the entire table in the exam room full. The vet tech was like we can make a "Jr's- Jr" I was like lol

That's good right that she lost a pound..? Very slowly but will still help her overall. 
I'm sorry it has went up a grade but if she's still acting the same you know she's still "comfortable" 
The vet bill definitely isn't too bad but the dental does sound high but I think it's higher at are vet but we also have low cost clinics. 
I honestly would think the same. I personally don't think I'd do a dental if my dog had a heart murmur. But if your considering I think you should do it now before her heart murmur gets worse. Than again with technology being so advanced maybe it isn't too dangerous. 
How long did it take the heart murmur to go from a grade 2 to 3?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, her heart murmur went from a grade 2 to a grade 3 in about 7-8 months. I have decided not to have her teeth done right away, at least till I pay my vet off. Her blood tests are back, but the vet hasn't called me with the results yet.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't know much about heart murmur's but I wonder if it'll take that long (6 month's at least) to become a grade higher (4) What's the highest "grade" if there is one. 
I hope her blood test come back okay. 
I also think it's a good idea to pay off your 1st vet before getting her dental. 
Does your 1st vet recommend the dental with her heart murmur? 
I know they say there are cheaper dentals but because the way they do them is differently. Before/after treatment and sometimes even during. Personally I'd just ask especially if my dog had a heart murmur but I'm sure you'll ask many questions before going foward.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

There are 6 'grades' of heart murmurs. they are expressed as 1/6, up to 6/6 the worse. Most dogs just cough from the condition, but as it progresses they can start to retain fluid in their abdomens, along with other symptoms.

Emmie's blood tests came back, and the vet told me about them. good news! The really high 'inflammation' test CK came way down. Liver functions the same or better. The only thing she wants to recheck is a blood sugar that was low. She thinks it is an error from the blood sitting too long before being 'spun down' to separate the blood from the serum. I am to take her in thursday for another test to make sure.


----------



## Dgjx30n (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for letting everyone know how Emmie is doing! We have been thinking about her and hoping for the best. We hope Bonnie is doing well too.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for your concern! Bonnie is fine---the same problems, but not worse. I had a message from our Animal Control about a low cost dental. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------

